# TOC beehive grips?



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 3, 2015)

Who's popping off these beehive grips?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't think of anyone


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 3, 2015)

Survey says someone has previously popped off the beehive:


----------



## bricycle (Apr 3, 2015)

Look that way, lest they are NOS!


----------



## vincev (Apr 3, 2015)

Would be nice if it were a Caber.


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 3, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...mp-white-Can-30-pair&highlight=bee+hive+grips


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Apr 3, 2015)

yep, the guys a Canadian, if you guys are OK with that...


----------



## mike cates (Apr 4, 2015)

I just posted these sources for LEATHER BOUND and CORK GRIPS on the Sell-Trade Forum also:

LEATHER BOUND HANDLE BAR GRIPS for 5/8", 3/4" and 7/8" diameter handle bars $55 pair plus shipping. Tammy Haley 317-250-4222 tamtam4bikes@gmail.com

CORK HANDLE BAR GRIPS WITH NICKLE PLATED FERRULES for 5/8", 3/4" and 7/8" diameter handlebars $65 pair plus $5 shipping. Charlie Matteo (401) 333-1124 matteo333@cox.net

You will have to contact Tammy Haley or Charlie Matteo directly for pictures of their grips. I highly recommend their workmanship.

Submitted by Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice lead Mike looking into it.


----------

